# A Minature Halloween



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Someone contacted me awhile back wanting to use some of my labels for their miniature Halloween townhome, here are the results!










Posted more information and pictures on my blog at www.lovemanor.com/blog - Check it out and feel free to comment! :jol:


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

O my gosh I'm in love...can I marry it? is that weird to say?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats awesome Johny.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool it would be cool to live there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just took a look at the additional pictures of her mini townhouse on your blog and the attention to detail in this little scene is stunning. I'm with Kprimm - I want to live there


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That is awesome. I just picked up a victorian dollhouse, supposedly for the grandkids to play with... and my plan is to haunt it up eventually. I'll be saving this pic for reference for sure. I want to live there too! I can cook and I'm easy to live with for those of you that will be living there already...lol.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thought I'd dig this thread up and let you all know Gayle, the designer of the miniature Halloween house has taken more photos and created a Flickr account. Send love and views their way! http://www.flickr.com/photos/palama/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did I miss seeing what the scale is? I wanna see a finger or a penny in the pic for reference...LOL. This is just mind-blowing. I cannot beleive this can be done. Yet I see it! And covet it.....


----------



## Chrysaor (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesomeness right there!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

wow. just, wow.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I always wanted to make a doll-house kit into a haunted house but this is much better than anything I would dream of. Fantastic!


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

That's awesome.....very nice with all the detail


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I also have a few doll house I wanted to try to "haunt up" I might just throw them away now, lol, incredible.


----------

